# Art commsions



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Heyo all!! I would love some art practice so I have decided to do some art commissions. Y'all have probably seen my work before. I can either do it digitally or as a sketch. It can be for free or for a simple page view and maybe a recommendation to my blog. Thanks all! And Merry Christmas (also you can pick a theme if you choose digital) 
-Cheers! Purplebetta..... :-D


----------

